# Super low budget home theater



## rabies_70 (Feb 20, 2007)

The projector, Processor and most of the cabling were free. Got them from an uber rich guy who was throwing them away:jiggy: ...one mans trash...

Then began the odyssey of putting this together, for the wife - of course! :

Home Theater/Bedroom
Pronto TSU 3000
Pronto RFX6000
120" fabric screen built to view 4:3 or 16:9
Sony VPH-D50Q
Videon Omega One line doubler
Lexicon DC-1 DTS Dolby THX
Tivo
Sony CDPCX400
RBG switcher
Sony DVP-NS999ES
Monster HTS 1000 MKII
Monster HTS 2500 MKII
Monster HTS 2600 MKII
Monster HTS 5100 MKII
Behringer DSP 1124
REW
Behringer ECM8000, mx602
2 Behringer DSP8024 Front, center EQ
2 Kenwood GE-7030 side, rear EQ
Adcom GFA-6000 front, center, rear
Adcom GFA 535 side
Audio source AMP TWO (powers 6 tactile transducers)
4 Aura Bass shaker AST-1B-4
2 Aura Bass Shaker AST-2B-4
Mission 73c Center
Mission 735 Towers, front
Boston 575x dipole, sides
Energy XL-r bipole, rears
Crown Power Bass 1
Aphex 10/4 inerface
INFINITE BAFFLE Sub
2 Dayton IB 385-8 15' subs, outie box, forward firing, vented to garage below.
Extron 202i (computer to rgb converter)
Main seating about 8 foot from screen.
Tons of monster cables, bunch of self made
Hitachi 32" gx01TV for those times when you just want to fall asleep with the TV on
X-10 lighting control for that super cool lights fading out thing.
Xbox
Home made sound treatments and Bass traps

I will post some more pictures in the next few days rooms messy due to renovation


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

anything else the rich guy wants to throw away? :cunning: he can ship it PA! can't wait to see how things turn out.


----------

